# I.D. Please



## keithrs (Apr 9, 2012)

My wife bought this Phrag. last year but it had no tag to I.D it.


----------



## Stone (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like schlimii to me but me not expert!
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=p...11&start=22&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:22,i:126


----------



## keithrs (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm thinking its Phrag. April fools...


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like Phrag. Cardinale to me


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm thinking as cute as can be!
Do I dare ask? Is this the unnamed phrag for the auction?


----------



## keithrs (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it is....


----------



## keithrs (Apr 10, 2012)

So, Phrag schlimii v. wilcox, Phrag. april fool, and Phrag. Cardinale all look the same to me.... 

This what it looks like about a week after it opens... SD Zoo list this as a Phrag. schlimii v. wilcox


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 10, 2012)

looks like Cardinal


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like Cardinale

and Phrag schlimii 'Wilcox' is not a true shlimii but a Cardinale

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...889-phragmipedium-schlimii-wilcox-am-aos.html


----------



## keithrs (Apr 10, 2012)

I would agree that it not a true schlimii. I have one and the growth habit and flowers are much too different. 

So, technically I can call ether a schlimii v. wilcox or a cardinal 'wilcox' since there both awarded plants?

I'm also seeing listed as Phrag. schlimii v. Cardinale 'Wilcox'


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2012)

IMO you should called it only Cardinale....

It is not a good idea to call it Cardinale 'Wilcox' since many clones (divisions) are similar!

Here is a Cardinale clone I grow since a few years. It is called 'Lisaa'


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, Cardinale. BTW, if you find a Phrag April Fool hold on to it.


----------



## keithrs (Apr 10, 2012)

Phrag. cardinale is then.....

Thanks for your guys help..... Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## John M (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not schlimii. Don't call it schlimii at all. Perpetuating a stupid mistake made by a bunch of judges is not something that you should want to do. Call it Cardinale because that's what it is. But, you don't know that it's the 'Wilcox' clone since it came without a name tag. So, ethically, you can't put the 'Wilcox' clonal name on it.

EDIT: I posted my comments from page #1. Now, I've read on page #2 that others have said pretty much the same thing. 

BTW: Erythrone, there's an "e" on the end of the name....it's Cardinale, not Cardinal.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2012)

John M said:


> It's not schlimii. Don't call it schlimii at all. Perpetuating a stupid mistake made by a bunch of judges is not something that you should want to do. Call it Cardinale because that's what it is. But, you don't know that it's the 'Wilcox' clone since it came without a name tag. So, ethically, you can't put the 'Wilcox' clonal name on it.
> 
> EDIT: I posted my comments from page #1. Now, I've read on page #2 that others have said pretty much the same thing.
> 
> BTW: Erythrone, there's an "e" on the end of the name....it's Cardinale, not Cardinal.



Sorry


----------



## keithrs (Apr 11, 2012)

John M said:


> It's not schlimii. Don't call it schlimii at all. Perpetuating a stupid mistake made by a bunch of judges is not something that you should want to do. Call it Cardinale because that's what it is. But, you don't know that it's the 'Wilcox' clone since it came without a name tag. So, ethically, you can't put the 'Wilcox' clonal name on it.
> 
> EDIT: I posted my comments from page #1. Now, I've read on page #2 that others have said pretty much the same thing.



Yes sir.... Will do.... I'm happy to find out what it is!!! :clap:







> BTW: Erythrone, there's an "e" on the end of the name....it's Cardinale, not Cardinal.



Erythrone, Your going to hear about it now!!!!oke:

Get the belt out!!!! :evil:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2012)

Please..........

Forgive me..........


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

It's not important, Just tell him that is the Quebecoisse spelling!


----------

